# It’s been real, and it’s been fun..



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

And it has been real fun. I’ve lived just south of Dayton for the last 4 years and have really enjoyed the lakes and rivers in this area of the state, but after finishing my degree it’s sad to say that I’m moving a little further up north and won’t be able to hit the lakes and rivers I’ve grown so accustomed to as often. I was lucky enough to catch my personal best large and smallmouth bass this spring before my departure, and man, does that make it hard to leave. Instead of fishing the GMR, now I’ll have to make due with smaller creeks and the Auglaize. And instead of Cowan and Caesar Creek, it’ll be more city reservoirs. 

I’ll still be lurking this forum and living vicariously through all of your photos and stories, and I just wanted to say the Southwest forum has been great and I thank you all for the great discussions. 
Sorry for the book, but I’m just really going to miss this area! If you made it this far, enjoy a few photos, all public water.

PB largemouth (weight wise) - 20.5” x 6lb 5.5oz








PB river smallmouth - roughly 21”+, no weight but it had to be over 5








My PB smallmouth was also my first ever double, the “smaller” one was still 17-18”, and the kicker, it was on one of my homemade lures!!








I got back into lure making and caught some 19” smallmouth and 4lb largemouth on my homemades
















I even caught a Fish Ohio channel cat, on a homemade topwater!








8.5lb drum








and finally, this 20lb+ flathead while bass fishing


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Very impressive work learning new water so well! Lived here my whole life and haven’t landed fish such as that. Great efforts and rewards. Appreciate what you’ve shared.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Where are you moving to?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the post and pics.
Make sure and stay in touch posting pics when you get settled in and get to fishing.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry to see ya go but have fun and enjoy exploring the new waters.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Hy Kriemz (Mar 31, 2021)

THAT Smallie was beautiful, Like porn for us fisherpeople. NICE FISH as Norm the dog would have barked,


----------



## Hy Kriemz (Mar 31, 2021)

garhtr said:


> Sorry to see ya go but have fun and enjoy exploring the new waters.
> Good luck and good fishing !


If your nic is Gar Hater I just got it and started laughing. I was down in Fl with a buddy one year. Two casts, two alligator gar on a rapala. Buddy figured we northerners didn't know how to take a fish off. So I let him be nice. GAR BIT HIM BETWEEN THE THUMB AND THE POINTER he dropped the Rapala and that hooked his other hand, Blood all the heck over the place. HE WAS FINE WHICH IS WHY IT'S FUNNY. But always good to remember NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED,


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Hy Kriemz said:


> If your nic is Gar Hater I just got it


 It was kinda meant as garhunter as I enjoy fishing for them with my flyrod but without the "n" most people assume I hate gar 
Never had a shot at an alligator gar but my son just moved to Texas and I'm planning a visit soon and I'm definitely packing my flyrod and hopefully will have some time to fish.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Hy Kriemz (Mar 31, 2021)

garhtr said:


> It was kinda meant as garhunter as I enjoy fishing for them with my flyrod but without the "n" most people assume I hate gar
> Never had a shot at an alligator gar but my son just moved to Texas and I'm planning a visit soon and I'm definitely packing my flyrod and hopefully will have some time to fish.
> Good luck and good fishing !


Used to live on St. John USVI. Had a lovely Orv Saltwater setup for bonefish and "little sharks" off the flats. 
It's great fun until Mama Shark got home from work and then it was run faster than my buddy to the mangroves. HAVE FUN WE ONLY GET ONE TRIP AROUND.


----------



## Hy Kriemz (Mar 31, 2021)

Permit and Tarpon as well. Permit are tough work. Better with legal size Snook.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

A bunch of great SW ohio fish right there. Enjoy your next adventure and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

bassmaster1 said:


> And it has been real fun. I’ve lived just south of Dayton for the last 4 years and have really enjoyed the lakes and rivers in this area of the state, but after finishing my degree it’s sad to say that I’m moving a little further up north and won’t be able to hit the lakes and rivers I’ve grown so accustomed to as often. I was lucky enough to catch my personal best large and smallmouth bass this spring before my departure, and man, does that make it hard to leave. Instead of fishing the GMR, now I’ll have to make due with smaller creeks and the Auglaize. And instead of Cowan and Caesar Creek, it’ll be more city reservoirs.
> 
> I’ll still be lurking this forum and living vicariously through all of your photos and stories, and I just wanted to say the Southwest forum has been great and I thank you all for the great discussions.
> Sorry for the book, but I’m just really going to miss this area! If you made it this far, enjoy a few photos, all public water.
> ...


The Auglaize river has some excellent fishing.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

fishless said:


> Where are you moving to?


Up around the Lima area


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

dcool said:


> The Auglaize river has some excellent fishing.


I’ve only fished it once a few years ago and had a blast. I just don’t think it will have the size that the GMR does, but they’re still fun!


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

bassmaster1 said:


> Up around the Lima area


We (at least I) would welcome updates on the upper GMR and Indian Lake as I'm always tempted to get up there but its just a little too far from Dayton for an "on a whim" trip. And of course you'll be just a skip away from Erie and there are so many options up that way... Good luck!


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

sjwano said:


> We (at least I) would welcome updates on the upper GMR and Indian Lake as I'm always tempted to get up there but its just a little too far from Dayton for an "on a whim" trip. And of course you'll be just a skip away from Erie and there are so many options up that way... Good luck!


I did plan on trying out the GMR up north since I’ve never been on it north of Dayton. Once I do I’ll post about it. I would also like to check out Indian also since I heard it’s the clearest it’s ever been and I haven’t been there in probably 10 years.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

We have some good quality fishing in the resivours here in lima. Little tough to figure out and fish but once you figure it out there are quality fish and some trophies lurking around... indian is fun if you can find the fish and figure them out.. auglaize has some killer smallies in it


----------



## Hy Kriemz (Mar 31, 2021)

bassmaster1 said:


> And it has been real fun. I’ve lived just south of Dayton for the last 4 years and have really enjoyed the lakes and rivers in this area of the state, but after finishing my degree it’s sad to say that I’m moving a little further up north and won’t be able to hit the lakes and rivers I’ve grown so accustomed to as often. I was lucky enough to catch my personal best large and smallmouth bass this spring before my departure, and man, does that make it hard to leave. Instead of fishing the GMR, now I’ll have to make due with smaller creeks and the Auglaize. And instead of Cowan and Caesar Creek, it’ll be more city reservoirs.
> 
> I’ll still be lurking this forum and living vicariously through all of your photos and stories, and I just wanted to say the Southwest forum has been great and I thank you all for the great discussions.
> Sorry for the book, but I’m just really going to miss this area! If you made it this far, enjoy a few photos, all public water.
> ...


BTW the fish are lovely. HOWEVER I THINK CONGRATS FOR FINISHING A DEGREE IN THE LAST YEAR DESERVES PROPS AS WELL.


----------

